# [APP][2.2+] ButlerSMS Auto SMS reply



## zalez (Dec 1, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Overview: ButlerSMS is a sms auto responder.

If you would like to support my work, feel free to purchase the app from google play. (It is on sale for $0.99 right now  )
ButlerSMS

Check second post for what is currently being worked on.
*NOTE: This new version has significant changes to the database.
To prevent force closes, I had to force the app to empty your current database.
All custom responses will be lost and settings will be set back to default.*

*UPDATED 6/13/12*
What's new:

Added "Silent Mode" - when your phone's ringer is turned down to silent, if this is enabled, it will prompt you to turn ButlerSMS on.
Added "Auto Off" - When enabled, you will be offered a timer to have ButlerSMS automatically turn off. (this is only available if turning app on from the actually application and not the widget)
CarDock Mode - When docked in a car, ButlerSMS will automatically turn on.

KNOWN ISSUES:

Shake Mode is an option, but not yet available
Text To Speech plays over phone and Bluetooth when connected to a media device.
The "button" to set the GPS locator password is not functional. You can still set it by toggling the GPS checkbox.

Features:

Custom responses
Personalized responses to individual numbers you set
3 different preset modes - Normal, driving and movie
Widget for home screen to toggle normal mode on/off
Text to Speech - Reads sms messages to you when enabled
Reply Timer - App will not reply until after a preset time has elapsed (after their first sms) that is user changeable
GPS Locator - This will respond to a user that sends a pass phrase that you control (pass phrase is set when gps locator is enabled and is cleared when it is disabled).
Voice response - If TTS is enabled, you can send a sms msg via voice. This will unlock your phone to allow you to safely reply to a sms msg. The screen will timeout after 20 seconds of inactivity (not touching the screen) or after you send a voice reply.
Improved TTS by controlling audio volume - When a SMS is received, the audio volume will be muted while your sms is read to you. The volume will raise when it is done reading.
Blacklisting - (Or whitelisting) Numbers in this list will not be replied to.
Re-organized the GUI on the settings page. Makes a lot more sense now (I hope) - Thanks okmijnlp for pointing it out 
Voice Reply is now an option that can be turned off

What I am looking for:

Bugs - This has been tested on many GB systems. ICS has not been tested much and I am looking for bugs on it.
New Features - You tell me what you would like in a SMS auto responder. If enough people want it (or it just plainly makes sense), I will add it.

I want to thank everyone that helps out in advance!


View attachment ButlerSMS.apk


----------

